# Flagged Occupations - Occupations may be removed from SOL list in July 2016



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

*Please correct me if I am wrong...*

Accountant (General) 221111
Actuary 224111
Aeronautical Engineer 233911
Agricultural Engineer 233912
Automotive Electrician 321111
Barrister 271111
Biomedical Engineer 233913
Boat Builder and Repairer 399111
Bricklayer 331111
Carpenter 331212
Carpenter and Joiner 331211
Cartographer 232213
Chef 351311
Chemical Engineer 233111
Civil Engineer 233211
Dental Hygienist 411211
Dental Prosthetist 411212
Dental Technician 411213
Dental Therapist 411214
Diesel Motor Mechanic 321212
Electronics Engineer 233411
Engineering Technologist 233914
Environmental Engineer 233915
Environmental Health Officer 251311
Fibrous Plasterer 333211
Geotechnical Engineer 233212
Glazier 333111
Industrial Engineer 233511
Joiner 331213
Land Economist 224511
Management Accountant 221112
Mechanical Engineer 233512
Medical Laboratory Scientist 234611
Metallurgist 234912
Mining Engineer (except Petroleum) 233611
Motor Mechanic (General) 321211
Motorcycle Mechanic 321213
Naval Architect 233916
Occupational Health and Safety Adviser 251312
Other Spatial Scientist 232214
Painting Trades Workers 332211
Petroleum Engineer 233612
Production or Plant Engineer 233513
Production Manager (Mining) 133513
Quantity Surveyor 233213
Secondary School Teacher 241411
Sheetmetal Trades Worker 322211
Shipwright 399112
Small Engine Mechanic 321214
Solicitor 271311
Solid Plasterer 333212
Speech Pathologist 252712
Stonemason 331112
Structural Engineer 233214
Surveyor 232212
Taxation Accountant 221113
Transport Engineer 233215
Valuer 224512
Veterinarian 234711
Wall and Floor Tiler 333411


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

JayPatel said:


> *Please correct me if I am wrong...*
> 
> Accountant (General) 221111
> Actuary 224111
> ...


Correct these occupations may or may not be removed in the next FY.


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

What I fail to understand is that as per feedback received from my friends / relatives at Australia is that accountants / finance people are having good job prospects, then why DIBP is removing them from the list?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

JayPatel said:


> What I fail to understand is that as per feedback received from my friends / relatives at Australia is that accountants / finance people are having good job prospects, then why DIBP is removing them from the list?


Can't you see the trend that they are keep limiting the number of accountants to be invited?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

As far as I know there are quiet a few occupations in this list for many years, but still has not been removed yet. So it does not mean majority of these occupations will be gone by next year. Is that right ?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

JayPatel said:


> What I fail to understand is that as per feedback received from my friends / relatives at Australia is that accountants / finance people are having good job prospects, then why DIBP is removing them from the list?


In extremely difficult to secure a job in accounting or in finance. Even local graduates from premier australian universities are not finding jobs. Google news article about the state of accounting jobs and you will find your answer why DIBP is reducing intake every year.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

JayPatel said:


> What I fail to understand is that as per feedback received from my friends / relatives at Australia is that accountants / finance people are having good job prospects, then why DIBP is removing them from the list?


There is an overabundance of accountants, and many are not having an easy time finding work. Last year we advertised a 7-month contract position for a Financial Accountant and we received more than 130 applications.

I'm not sure if Accountant would be removed from the SOL just yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if the occupation ceiling continues to be reduced.


----------



## Asifskeep (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello Everyone

Can anyone suggest me if an occupation can be straight away excluded(Due to news regarding very less shortage of job opportunities) from the SOL and CSOL list or it goes to the flagged list first for the next year before exclusion from the SOL the following year.

Regards


----------



## aquiline mawire (Jan 22, 2016)

Hie Guys

My occupation, environmental health officer has been flagged for removal from the SOL by 1st of July but this skill is still available in Tasmania, NSW as well as northern territory. Is there a chance that it might be unavailable in these territories under the 190 visa. If so how best can I foresee the removal for this. I am currently awaiting my IELTS results(Will get them on the 17th of june) after which I will lodge my EOI.I am praying that my skill doesn't vanish from all the territories....please help!!!


----------

